# amp technicians in Edmonton?



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

does anyone know of a good amp tech in edmonton?

I have an egnater tweaker and was looking to get a Hall Amplification VVR3 installed but i have 0 knowledge and experience with working on amps.

or do any of the members here have experience doing something like this that can give me a hand? will pay if needed!

thanks


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chuck Frank at C4 Sound Works. (780) 478-8160. No affiliation, just very happy with the work he's done for me in the past.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

crud. too late. i ordered an attenuator instead.

thanks anyways. i will keep that handy


----------

